# Making lemonade from lemons.



## Menace Kustoms

So, I really want sound in my garage. I work out there a lot, as I am a mechanic. A friend gave me a set of cobbled together speakers as payment for some small maintenance work I did for him. They were originally tower speakers that he gutted and put in a car stereo box so they would take up less space. They consist of a 15" sub, a horn tweeter, and a 6" midbass speaker. They have capacitors or something wired in line to the tweet and mid. They don't sound as loud or as nice as I'm sure they could because they are in a box designed for a very different purpose. My question is; Where do I go from here? How do I find out what kind of cabinet they should be in? I want to build something decent (I dabble in carpentry a bit as well), so what should I do? I can take pictures is needed.


----------



## azngotskills

Get the model numbers of the drivers in the speakers and search for specifications, then post them here. Pictures are nice to look at as well


----------



## Jayhawk Hemi

You will need to post up what ever info you can find on the speakers if there is any. If there isn't any you can search around in here and find some standard enclosure dimensions for the size of speakers you have. Not sure you can make lemonade but maybe some flavored water.


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Flavored water, that's funny. And hey, it's probably better than what I've got now. Here are pics of what I have:



















They are 8 Ohm, obviously. I'm trying to find specs based on the model numbers right now. They were made in 1999, so they're "old school", lol. They are Welton speakers, which I guess means they are a division of Sony for the Rent-To-Own industry.


----------



## Brian10962001

Probably be best just to build a nice set of sealed towers, in this case I would build them as big as I could muster from 1 sheet of MDF lol. I searched around for some TS specs, some say they're sony, but I can find no specs readily available. Can you type out the model numbers? That may help.


----------



## chad

looking for loud or low? My shop speakers are loud, but don't go low, old ass Jensens, similar componentry, if you want I can measure them.


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Loud is good. They need to be able to play over shop noise. I'm not really concerned if they shake stuff off the walls. The model numbers are:

Subwoofer - RM-065-204

Mid - RM-065-241

Tweeter - RM-065-215.


----------



## chad

That brand is the same **** they sold here at the RTO place... As for crossover, keep the design you have and beef it up, I nuked my jensen "crossovers" and PE sells poly caps dirt cheap the drop right in. KLH uses the same mid and tweet values at 1st order for the same drivers.. I'll look them up for you. Let the woofer play all the way out and I'll measure my cabs. They might make it to 50 cycles on a sunny day when the air is fresh, but they WILL however play over a table saw


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Wow, it's like you're trying to speak to me . . . lol. I understood almost nothing you just said.


----------



## chad

they will get loud enough, but not killer low, we will use the same cap values, but I'll get you part numbers to beef them up. The stock caps will likely not handle a drunken evening.


----------



## don_chuwish

This looks like a fun project. Something I've considered doing with drivers from a Salvation Army or Goodwill thrift store. Basically just fun to see what can be done with it. Sub'd.

- D


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Thanks for dumbing it down for me chad, I got it that time, ha ha ha. So, the stock capacitor values should be sufficient, I just need beefier ones? Then all I need is some basic size ideas for a box. Should it be totally open inside, or would baffles help?


----------



## chad

nah, just simple, possibly with a brace from one big side to the other big side 

This does not warrant bomb-proof construction, they are just garage speakers


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Thanks for keeping it in perspective chad, lol. BTW, I saw a pic of your trunk, nice stuff dude.


----------



## Menace Kustoms

Any updates on those numbers?


----------



## chad

Just got home, gonna go put on my grubbies and pour a drink... gimme 30 min.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's been 43 min, what's the hold up?


----------



## Menace Kustoms

thehatedguy said:


> It's been 43 min, what's the hold up?



Lol, I'm not in that much of a hurry. Thanks for the help so far Chad.


----------



## MarkMc

Came across this post while looking for Spec info for the RM 065 15 in subwoofer.

I picked up a pair at the dumpster a few days ago. 1 missing midrange.

Suppose I will just slice these above the port, turning them into subwoofers.

Here are the dimensions for the cabinets and other info that was on the back.


If you tossed these allready then, oh well. Nothing wrong with keeping my CAD skills fluent. 
Maybe someone else will stumble across this in later times.

The X-over is just a simple passive 3 way and up to you.
2 chokes
2 caps
2 resistors


_It is better to have and not need
than to need and not have...

...until you have too much and can't find what you need _


----------

